# St Botolph’s Church, Skidbrooke - May 2016



## jsp77 (May 26, 2016)

Having seen various posts of this wonderful church I decided on a visit whilst being away for a long weekend. I was so glad I visited as this is such a lovely church and very atmospheric.

*history
*
St Botolph’s Church, Skidbrooke, is a redundant Anglican church near the village of Skidbrooke. It has been designated by English Heritage as a Grade I listed building, and is under the care of the Churches Conservation Trust. It stands in an isolated position in theLincolnshire marshlands. Dating from the early 13th century, with alterations and additions in the 14th and 15th centuries, and in 1854 and 1871. the Diocese of Lincoln declared this church redundant in November 1973. The abandoned church is not far from the east coast, surrounded by a small cluster of trees with a small grave yard. The church gained the name as the Demon church as it was regularly used by Satanists in the latter part of the 70’s and 80’s. Many paranormal groups have visited and reported the place to be quite active.

*on with the photos*


1 by JSP 77, on Flickr


2 by JSP 77, on Flickr


3 by JSP 77, on Flickr


4 by JSP 77, on Flickr


5 by JSP 77, on Flickr


6 by JSP 77, on Flickr


7 by JSP 77, on Flickr


8 by JSP 77, on Flickr


9 by JSP 77, on Flickr


10 by JSP 77, on Flickr


11 by JSP 77, on Flickr

thanks for looking


----------



## krela (May 26, 2016)

I enjoyed your take on it, thanks.


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 26, 2016)

This really is a beautiful church.despite it being a shell.its just so photogenic.its isolation I really loved too.great shots mate.


----------



## Sam Haltin (May 26, 2016)

Looks very peaceful. Still a nice church to photograph.


----------



## smiler (May 26, 2016)

Loved it, Thanks


----------



## Rubex (May 26, 2016)

I really want to visit this church myself. I love your take on the place jsp77


----------



## HughieD (May 26, 2016)

Norfolk truly is the centre of the universe for derelict churches. Great place and great pictures...


----------



## The Wombat (May 27, 2016)

Nicely photographed
I liked this place, a bit rarer to find a church which still has it's roof


----------



## jsp77 (May 28, 2016)

thanks for all you feedback, i enjoyed this even though it turned out to be a family outing.


----------



## tazong (May 28, 2016)

Looking at all those shots - you placed the camera really well - really nicley framed - i have learned a lot just from this set - great stuff.


----------



## Jon6D (May 31, 2016)

Great stuff, thanks for sharing with us


----------



## jsp77 (Jun 2, 2016)

tazong said:


> Looking at all those shots - you placed the camera really well - really nicley framed - i have learned a lot just from this set - great stuff.



Thanks Taz I'm glad you got something from this set.


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 7, 2016)

That's really stunning! Thanks for sharing


----------

